

Ask HN: Can you recommend a mouse? - jstanley

I'm looking to buy a new mouse. I've been wholly unsatisfied with any mouse produced in the last 10 years. To date, the best mouse I've ever used is a Dell OW770 that I got with a computer in 2003.<p>There must be something that satisfies:
 - USB
 - No extra buttons (just left, right and middle on the scroll wheel)
 - Feedback on the scroll wheel (i.e. not "smooth" scrolling)
 - Wired
 - Decent size and weight (not an "ergonomic" design, just something nice to hold)<p>Can anyone recommend something? I'm willing to spend about £50 for a mouse that really satisfies me.
======
informatimago
I love this one: <http://h30094.www3.hp.com/product/sku/2545791> I bought
several of them. But it has no scrollwheel (I don't like them).

------
peg_leg
I use a Logitech Marble Mouse.

